# Hypno Cd's, I think I goofed



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi all, need your help. I think I messed up on listening to the CD's I received last week. I started out with #1 this first night, went to #2 the next night, on to #3 the following night. I thought how could this last 100 days. I think I am to listening to #1 for so many days before moving on to #2, is this correct? Maybe this is why I haven't noticed any improvement but then again I know not to expect anything so some time to come. The only thing I notice is I am able to sleep better at night seeing I have been a problem sleeper for quite some time. Can anyone lead me the right direction?Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The listening schedule is part of the purchase; but suffice it to say, you are not following the provided schedule. I will get back to you privately regarding the proper listening schedule.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gebby, I did the same thing. LOLDon't worry Marilyn will hook you up.


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks Eric, that makes me feel a little better. Marilyn, I received your email at home and appreciate it very much. I'll give it another try. One question I have for you, when you did listened, did you find yourself wandering off and then having to bring yourself back into the program. I do that sometimes. I still haven't totally relaxed yet. Maybe that will come in time. I thought it was really helping in my sleep patterns as I have been a problem sleeper for some time but last night was a different story. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gebby for a lot of people sleep is one of the first things it helps.On your mind wandering, well somedays it might and others not so much, but as it says focus back on the music or Mike's voice.The more you do it also the easier it gets.You may not be totally relaxed yet, in regards to anticipation when listening, but that comes soon enough, you'll see.







Enjoy them and just let go and you will do fine. Keep us updated.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Gebby,The aim of hypnosis is to occupy your waking mind (conscious), move it aside in order for selective suggestions to be received into your subconscious ( where the real work happens). If your mind wanders there's no need for you to "bring it back" to the CD. Your subconscious is absorbing what is being said.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gebby, please stick to the specific instructions, Mike has supplied within the audio recordings for the best results using the IBS Audio program 100.


----------



## Roth415 (Nov 1, 2003)

If your conscious mind wanders while listening to a self hypnosis tape that is good. The goal is to get the conscious mind out of the way so the work can be done at the unconscious level. That is specifically the state the hypnotherapist desires to help you create. That way you bypass the critical faculty of the conscious mind and allow the unconscious mind to process the suggestions. Your drifing off is simply a validation to you that you are developing the desired trance state. If you could have solved your IBS problems at the conscious level you wouldn't have ordered the hypnosis tapes. So, be happy that you are daydreaming and allow your unconscious mind to do its job. Just stay awake, don't go to sleep until the session has ended.


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank you for the reply. I have another question, if something come up and you have to skip a night do you start where you left off or start all over again? Thanks again.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gebby...Look on p. 11 of your booklet regarding missing a session: just listen one day before the missed session and go on from there. No need to start over for a day or a few missed here and there.Look on p. 8 for the answer regarding sleeping; with the processes used in this program, it is permissable to fall asleep and still obtain benefits; there are many folks who have done the program successfully whilst having fallen asleep during the sessions.Hope you are doing well; please read the entire booklet enclosed with your program; you will find answers to many of your questions right there at your convenience!







All the best!


----------

